# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zoll am Flughafen?



## SaPass (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten von Leuten, die am Flughafen durch den roten Eingang gegangen sind, um zollpflichtige Waren freiwillig anzumelden. Wird da das ganze Gepäck durchsucht oder reicht es, wenn man die zu verzollenden Waren einfach vorzeigt?


Kurzer Hintergrund: Meine Eltern fliegen in die USA und mein Bruder möchte, dass sie ihm ein Nexus 6P aus den USA mit nach Deutschland mitbringen. Sie finden die Idee aber nicht toll, da sie das Smartphone anmelden müssen und möchten nicht, dass ein deutscher Zöllner bei ihrer Rückkehr durch ihre dreckige Wäsche wühlt.

Gruß
SaPass


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab mal kuzerhand die Infos gefunden.Schau mal unter"Was darf man zollfrei mitnehmen(USA)?"

Einreisebestimmungen USA: Was muss man beachten?

grüße Brex


----------



## SaPass (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey* Brexzidian7794*,

das ist alles schon geklärt. Das Smartphone muss bei der Einreise in Deutschland verzollt werden. Die Frage ist nur: Durchwühlt der Zoll dann auch gleich die Koffer, wenn man nur das Smartphone anmelden will?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte du wolltest das Smartphone in die USA bringen als Geschenk für dein Bruder oder ist es anders gemeint das es nach Deutschland einführen willst?Dann gilt EU bzw. Deutsche Richtlinien
beim verzollen von Waren aus dem Ausland.Ich glaube bis zu einem Warenwert von 430 Euro ist Zollfrei,alles was darüber liegt an Warenwert muß man verzollen in Deutschland.Nähre Infos dazu bei Zoll.de

Zoll online - Startseite

grüße Brex


----------



## Crush182 (6. Oktober 2015)

Sry, aber hast du die Frage gelesen?  

Der TE möchte wissen: Wenn man durch den "Roten Eingang" geht und das Handy anmeldet, wird dann "automatisch" bzw. zusätzlich die Kleidung/Koffer durchsucht? 


-Ich kann dir leider so nicht weiterhelfen, aber interessieren würde es mich auch mal.
Denn schließlig könnte man ja auch da bescheißen und iwas "billiges" anmelden und mit dem teuren Laptop einfach so durch kommen...


----------



## SaPass (6. Oktober 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Sry, aber hast du die Frage gelesen?


Die habe ich gerade zur besseren Verständlichkeit editiert. 



Crush182 schrieb:


> Denn schließlig könnte man ja auch da bescheißen und iwas "billiges" anmelden und mit dem teuren Laptop einfach so durch kommen...


Würde man in dem Fall nicht eher durch den grünen Eingang gehen und hoffen, dass man nicht erwicht wird? Du hast schon recht. Ist beides möglich.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Oktober 2015)

Grundsätzlich können die Zollbeamten(bei Roten oder Grünen Ausggang) selbst bei einer Anmeldung(oder nicht) von Waren aus dem Ausland alles kontrollieren.Das ist nicht ausgeschlossen und haben auch das recht dazu alles zu kontrollieren wenn sie es verlangen.

grüße Brex


----------



## Eco_F83R (6. Oktober 2015)

Aloha 

Ob die Koffer auf weitere Ware durchsucht werden hängt auch von der Laune der Zöllner ab. Die sehen auf den ersten Blick ob das was du verzollen willst die einzig zu verzollende Ware ist  . Wenn sie wenig zu tun haben kontrollieren sie - oder auch nicht. Das kann man einfach nicht vorhersehen ob gesucht wird oder nicht  Es sei denn man nimmt eine Glaskugel mit und weiß wie diese zu bedienen ist 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## SaPass (6. Oktober 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ausgeschlossen und haben auch das recht dazu alles zu kontrollieren wenn sie es verlangen.



Klar. Deswegen habe ich auch nach Erfahrungsberichten gefragt, ob das schonmal jemand probiert hat.


----------



## joyraider (6. Oktober 2015)

Wieso machen die es nicht einfach so alles was gekauft wurde in der USA in einen Extra koffer/Tasche und die Rechnungen direkt vorzeigen so sehen die Beamten dass man Ware hat und sind bestimmt nicht in der Wühllaune , Wenn ich überlege was mein Das alles aus Brasilien mit gebracht hat ... ca 6 Liter zuckerrohr schnaps 5 kilo Limetten 3 kg Rohrzucker 8 oder 9 Kg Kaffebohnen und 4 Kg Brasilianisches Rinder-Filet und er ist so wie er es gesagt hat durch den Grünen ausgang gegangen und nichts ist passier tdas ist meist laune der Beamten


----------

